# [SOLVED] Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not



## catohubbs

Can't log on to computer running win xp sp3. I'm getting message that ethernet cable is unplugged but it's not unplugged. The modem/router was installed by Verizon (for FIOS connection) in February 2011. Internet was working fine until a couple of days ago. I have looked at other posts on this issue but have found nothing that would solve the problem. My old dial-up modem was still installed in the computer and had a question mark on it in device manager so I removed it. I thought maybe there was an IRQ conflict as the modem used to use IRQ 11 and the network card (linksys) uses that sometimes as well as IRQ 10 but that didn't help.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Your problem seems to be one of the following:

-Bad Ethernet cable (easily checked by trying another one)
-Bad port on the Verizon modem/router (Try another port if possible or test with a laptop)
-Bad Ethernet port on the PC (would require replacing/installing a new one)


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

It must be the ethernet port on the pc. I have tried other cables without effect. I've connected the modem/router to a different computer and it works fine. Is the only solution a new network card? There's no other way to replace the port on the card, is there?


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Most likely would need to just replace the card with another PCI card.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Thank you. That's what I thought.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

I installed two different new ethernet cards, an intel pro1000 which I couldn't get to work so I tried a D link card. In both cases, I was unable to connect to my Verizon router. Support at Verizon was unable to solve the problem. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

When you plug the cable in do the lights light up or blink next to the port?
Do the any of the network cards show in Device Manager?


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Intel card no longer plugged in but lights came on when it was plugged in and didn't blink. D-link card is plugged in; lights on and not blinking; light on router on; no problems showing in device manager. There was no problem in device manager with intel card either but in both cases when I ran ipconfig, the ip address, which should have been 192.168.1.x, started with 259, I believe. anyway it was incorrect, and when cleared and reset, it came right back.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Connect to modem and post ipconfig /all (instructions below)


Click Start > Run > type *cmd*

In the command box type *ipconfig /all*

When the command is done right-click inside the command windows and choose "select all".

Press CTRL+C to copy and post in your next post.
__________________


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jill Hubbard>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hubbards-1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection :

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Fast Ethernet
Adapter (rev.F)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-D9-98-F9-16-0C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.237.33
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Instant Wireless USB Network Adapter
ver.2.6 #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-25-26-28-83
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
71.252.0.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:06:07 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 09, 2011 10:06:07 AM


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Did you try a different cable?

Have you tried power cycling the modem/router?


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

I have tried 3 different cables, 2 of them are new. If power cycling means turning off the router and turning it back on again, then I have tried that several times.


----------



## luvvgunn

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Think if i was you, would call Verizon, FIOS being super sweet and fairly new maybe they have a quick fix for what may be a common issue.

And yes power cycle involves unplugging router and shutting down the pc .
Then restarting router then PC, let's them get reacquainted w/ each other.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Hows the Dlink router wired into the version system?


----------



## rgsalinger

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

I'd like to see the device manager - whether it shows the card correctly installed or not given your comment about IRQ's. What operating system are you running?
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

win xp, sp3. No problems in device manager.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*



wrench97 said:


> Hows the Dlink router wired into the version system?


Ethernet cable runs from D-link router to WAN port on Verizon router. Lights on on both ends.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*



luvvgunn said:


> Think if i was you, would call Verizon, FIOS being super sweet and fairly new maybe they have a quick fix for what may be a common issue.
> 
> And yes power cycle involves unplugging router and shutting down the pc .
> Then restarting router then PC, let's them get reacquainted w/ each other.


I have spoken with Verizon at great length and tried all sorts of tests per their instructions but to no avail. They suggested I take my computer to a technician.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

What happens if you plug the PC directly into the Verizon router?
The wan port is generally a uplink port.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

What do you mean? Plug pc in where? network was originally set up by verizon technician who plugged the cable into the wan port. After a couple months it stopped working.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Plug the PC into the wan then and see if it connects, are there any other ports on the verizon router?
For example mine has 4 network ports + the wan port, the linksys router I have plugs into one of the 4 network ports.


----------



## rgsalinger

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

You say that you have plugged the computer into the WAN port on the Verizon router. This is incorrect it needs to be plugged into a LAN port. For the record do you have one router or two routers here?


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*

Where else could I plug the pc? It's currently plugged into the wan port on the Verizon modem/router.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*



rgsalinger said:


> You say that you have plugged the computer into the WAN port on the Verizon router. This is incorrect it needs to be plugged into a LAN port. For the record do you have one router or two routers here?


I have only one router, a Verizon modem/router.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*



wrench97 said:


> Plug the PC into the wan then and see if it connects, are there any other ports on the verizon router?
> For example mine has 4 network ports + the wan port, the linksys router I have plugs into one of the 4 network ports.


Thank you. Thank you. I should have used the LAN port. I always did on my old Linksys router. I could've sworn the technician from Verizon had it plugged into the WAN port so I thought Verizon had a different kind of setup that made it a WAN. Shows how much I don't know.


----------



## catohubbs

*Re: Ethernet cable unplugged message but it's not*



rgsalinger said:


> You say that you have plugged the computer into the WAN port on the Verizon router. This is incorrect it needs to be plugged into a LAN port. For the record do you have one router or two routers here?


Thank you. You're exactly right. Using the LAN port made it work. I never used the WAN port on my old modem but I thought the Verizon technician had plugged it in there.


----------

